# Residence Visa expired but not cancelled



## Chingis

Hello everyone! I have the following problem. I left the UAE 2 years ago and my residency visa from Ajman had not been cancelled. Now, I have got the information, that only my sponsor is able to cancel the visa, but he is outside the UAE as well. Now I am really desperate and don't now what to do? Please HELP!!!


----------



## saraswat

Did you resign/were asked to leave, your employment, or did you just get up and leave one fine day without informing anyone? In case you did follow procedure, there must be some kind of record with you and your employer ie: resignation letter and subsequent acceptance of letter by employer, or termination letter, both with the adequate notice period served/waived. Also in both cases dues should have been paid to you, whatever they amounted to. This record will be important and you should try and find it (if with you) or source it from your employer. In case you did in-fact not inform the employer, then there are other issues involved, which might or might not be able to be resolved, but yes your sponsor would certainly need to be involved in this. 

These are just basics, every situation is different and so I would ultimately recommend you get in touch with the Labor Dept (in case of it being a main-land company)

Ministry of Labour (Contact us link on the left)

or the relevant issuing authority (in case of it being a free-zone visa), along with your company PRO. Good luck, hopefully everything gets resolved.


----------



## Chingis

Hello Saraswat!!! Thanks for a quick respond. It is a small Real Estate Company I was working with. And the sponsor is actually a friend of mine. He has been informed, that I was leaving, but it was not sure for me at that time, if I certainly come back or not. The problem is, he himself is outside the country now, so I was wondering if that is possible that someone else goes to Ajman Immigration with my passport and visa page copy and cancel the visa? Do you if it is possible to resolve the problem that way?


----------



## BedouGirl

The sponsor does not need to be present but a cancellation form has to be completed, stamped and signed by the authorized person. You can't just rock up with your passport and ask for the visa to be cancelled. Firstly, have you been back in the country since then? If you are absent for more than six months, your residency is automatically cancelled but your labour card isn't. Next, would your sponsor have reported you as an absconder? Is your sponsor still the sponsor of the company? Does the company have a PRO? If not, who represented the company at the MoL? You can arrange to get a cancellation form typed up here and couriered to him to be signed and stamped? The form would then need to be taken to the MoL with the passport and your labour card for full cancellation. BUT, it needs to be taken by the individual registered to transact on behalf of the company.


----------



## Chingis

Ok, Bedougirl thanks a lot!!! I will see what I can do


----------



## md000

Just a note:

You probably won't be able to enter the UAE (regardless of your nationality) due to the lack of visa cancellation. You are going to have to have someone on the ground handle all of the logistics and issues for you.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Chingis

OK, thanks Mike. I have already contacted my sponsor regarding the issue. He is outside the country at the moment, but promised as soon as he is back in UAE to solve this problem. Hopefully, this headache will end soon....


----------



## rasheedude

*Absconding case*



BedouGirl said:


> The sponsor does not need to be present but a cancellation form has to be completed, stamped and signed by the authorized person. You can't just rock up with your passport and ask for the visa to be cancelled. Firstly, have you been back in the country since then? If you are absent for more than six months, your residency is automatically cancelled but your labour card isn't. Next, would your sponsor have reported you as an absconder? Is your sponsor still the sponsor of the company? Does the company have a PRO? If not, who represented the company at the MoL? You can arrange to get a cancellation form typed up here and couriered to him to be signed and stamped? The form would then need to be taken to the MoL with the passport and your labour card for full cancellation. BUT, it needs to be taken by the individual registered to transact on behalf of the company.


Hi 

I have left UAE in November, 2013. I did not go back because I did not like my job there. I love UAE. But my the person I used to work for was not a good guy. He also reported me absconded in March 2014. and My visa expired in July 2015, I called them many times urged them and asked them to cancel my visa and take their complaint back. Butthey are asking me to come legally as they will do what I written in law. I want to go back to UAE, I am working in Saudi, but still I do not want to be in blacklist of a country as amazing as UAE is. Can you suggest when what needs to be done?


----------

